# That was scary.....



## Wind

I got out of the shower this morning, went pee and discovered quite a bit of bright red blood and three large clots on the toilet paper. My husband took me to the emergency room. They found one heartbeat on the doppler, did a pelvic exam and said my cervix is closed. They called my doctor and he's going to do an ultrasound tomorrow morning. 

I am fervently praying that both babies are okay.


----------



## kosh

hope eveything is ok :hugs:


----------



## heyyady

:hug: hoping everything is ok for all three of you


----------



## robinator

Let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## MummyMEE

Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## herbie

everything crossed all is ok:hugs:


----------



## no1seasider

Hope everything goes well this morning hun x x x :hug:


----------



## truly_blessed

Hope its all ok hun x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hope the scan goes well! :hugs:


----------



## SassyLou

Hope everything is ok, :hugs:
xxx


----------



## Samantha675

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsG-L

Hope everything is okay, update us when you can x


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hope everything went well today hon, waiting with baited breath and positive vibes for an update :hug: x


----------



## Wind

You ladies are amazing. Thank you so much for the support. :hugs:

I just got back from the ultrasound. We saw two very active babies. Baby A had a heart rate of 168 beats per minute and baby B was 160 beats per minute.

Baby A is laying across my stomach and baby B is standing on baby A's head. They looked like an upside down 7. It was hilarious.

The doctor said my cervix is closed, so no worries there.

I have another appointment in 2 weeks.


----------



## Ruth2307

I am very pleased to hear this news. I have been worrying for you all day and waiting for you to post. I can now relax hope you can too :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Brilliant news! It must have been such a relief to see those 2 little heartbeats :hugs:


----------



## Fallen Angel

Marvellous news and hopefully some great peace of mind for you too.

Did they say where the blood could have come from then? You're what, 16 weeks along?

Regardless, hope you've had a chance to proper rest and chill - scary biscuits!!

:hug: xx


----------



## Wind

Fallen Angel said:


> Marvellous news and hopefully some great peace of mind for you too.
> 
> Did they say where the blook could have come from then? You're what, 20 weeks along?
> 
> Regardless, hope you've had a chance to proper rest and chill - scary biscuits!!
> 
> :hug: xx

I am only 14 weeks. The doctor isn't sure where the blood came from, but he was concerned about the clots. He gave me a rhogam shot since I am rh negative. He thought that may have had something to do with it, but I'm not so sure.


----------



## Garnet

Whew! Read it earlier and hoping for good news! Yeah for the babies...


----------



## Fallen Angel

Sounds like they're looking after you well :) x


----------



## Sherileigh

Phew, thank god. Must have been terrifying! But what you got to see in there sounds hilarious. Poor baby A!!


----------



## MrsG-L

Great news, poor baby A!


----------



## Wind

Sherileigh said:


> Phew, thank god. Must have been terrifying! But what you got to see in there sounds hilarious. Poor baby A!!

It was funny. It looked like Baby A was trying to rest and Baby B wanted to play!


----------



## creatingpeace

Just saw this thread now....wow sheesh I am so sorry for the stress you have been under gosh! But congrats on a great scan!!!! What a fab relief!


----------



## herbie

great news!!!:happydance:
so glad all is ok with babys:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## heyyady

Amazing news! :happydance: 
My girls were the same way- baby A was always poking/kicking baby B - and she is still my more active one :) (Ps- sounds like girly heartbeats to me :cloud9: )


----------



## Wind

heyyady said:


> (Ps- sounds like girly heartbeats to me :cloud9: )

That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## cakey

Oh my goodness-i'm praying that everything is ok hunnie. Xx


----------



## kosh

really glad to hear the good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

